# x800XT Treiberproblem



## Cthulhu (6. Juni 2005)

Ich habe ein Asus EAX800XT Grafikkarte in einem zweit- PC. Leider habe ich Treiberprobleme, d.h. egal welchen ATI Treiber ich auch installiere, nach dem Aufstarten hab ich ein Bluescreen. Das auch beim mitgelieferten Treiber. Ohne ATI Treiber läuft der PC. 

Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Könnte die Graka kaput sein?

Danke im voraus

System:
Asus P5GD1
Pentium 4 3.4 Ghz
1 GB Dual Corsair RAM
EAX800XT
Windows XP Professional


----------



## sh1thappens (27. Juni 2005)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem...
Es lag an meiner Wireless Lan Karte, habe sie einfach entfernt,
danach lief der computer wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## Alex Duschek (28. Juni 2005)

Google mal nach Omega Treibern,die laufen glaub auch mit ATI Karten,eventuell funktionierts damit


----------

